# Camera - Not able to add Zoom to Privacy settings. Windows 10.



## AmandaGalea (Feb 23, 2021)

I am trying to help my friend join her church meeting, but the video camera on her Acer laptop is not showing in Zoom.
I have…
1. Updated all software including Windows updates.
2. Uninstalled and re-installed Zoom.
3. Checked that the camera has the latest driver.
4. Stopped other meeting software services.
The only notable thing is that Zoom is below the 'Allowed' list of programmes in the camera's Privacy settings. However, I don't know how to add it to the Allowed list.

I have tried all the above, but each time I Join a meeting, there is a red line through the video and you can only get to the Video settings by using the Audio Settings menu from the Microphone. The 'Camera' setting is greyed out and you can't therefore select the drop down menu to choose a camera.
Please can you help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Test your Web Cam Webcam Test If that works then there is a setting in Zoom.


----------



## AmandaGalea (Feb 23, 2021)

Many thanks. Webcam test detects the camera. However, in Zoom, no camera is listed. If I click on the video button in Zoom, a dialogue box shows stating...
_Zoom is unable to detect a camera. Make sure that your camera is powered on and is connected to your computer._


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the Webcam test shows your camera and you get a clear picture of yourself, then it is a setting in Zoom, try this: Zoom Camera Not Working? These Tips Will Get Your Webcam Back Online


----------

